# Fragen zum Druck!



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

Hi leute,
folgendes:

ich möchte ein Plakat mit eigenem Logo drucken lassen.

2m breit 1m hoch

1.Frage dazu:
Muss ich in Photoshop als dateigrösse nun auch width=2m height=1m   angeben um ein optimales bild zu erhalten oder würde auch 200px * 100px gehen?

2.Frage dazu:
Welche Dpi zahl nehme ich am besten? Und... wo stell ich die überhaupt ein?

3.Frage dazu:
welches endformat würdet ihr nehmen? Also.. *.jpg *.gif *.esp *.tif usw..

thx im voraus.
mgf. DoppelX


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

Die Arbeitsgröße sollte schon der Ausgabegröße entsprechen, da sonst gezoomt werden müsste und dieses wäre mit Qualität behaftet.

DPI Zahl ( Auflösung ) würde ich mind. 300 dpi wählen.

(Lass Dich aber von der DRuckerei Deines Vertrauen beraten)

Endformat wäre vermutlich am besten eps für die Druckerei ( nehme ich immer), aber nachfragen bei/m Drucker/ei.


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

naja.. alles schön und gut aber.. hast du in ps mal versucht mit 2m * 1m was zustande zu bringen? *g*

das schon ziemlich extrem


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

Das eine was man will, das andere was man muss!

Dann musst Du halt mit einem Vektoren basierendem Programm ( z.B. Freehand arbeiten, da gibt es keine Verluste, wenn die Grafik gezoomt wird.

Mein größtes Dokument in Freehand war 5m * 8m , ist zwar krass, aber was solls!


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

hehe glaub ich dir..
naja.. ich hoff ich pack dat


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

..na wichtig ist nur, das der PC es packt. Außreichend Volumes 
anlegen (2-3), Arbeitsspeicher freihalten ( TSR/hintergrundaktive Proggz beenden) und dann:

GOOD LUCK!

Vermutlich wird PS aber nur 150 dpi zulassen!


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

wieso nur 150 dpi ?

naja..

noch ne frage hinten drann:

weisst du wo ich eine Farbmappe herbekomme? sunne ledermappe ist das, wo auf ätlichen seiten zig farben sind..
ich glaub hier ist rechts beim typen in der hand so eine:
http://www.designerinaction.de/

thx


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

Auf der nachfolgenden Seite bekommst Du zwar keine Mappen, aber Farbfächer:

http://www.artwaremail.ch/


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

ich glaube langsam nerve ich   aber noch eine frage..hehe
gibt es nen button zum zentrieren des logos oder einer ebene?
wie in flash halt, vertikal zentrieren, horizontal zentrieren


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

Gegenfrage : Welche PS Version nutzt Du?



> Weil in 6.0 gäbe es die Funktion per Menü (Optionen) auszurichten!
> 
> http://www.typografix.de/ausrichten.htm und  oder
> (Auszug aus PS Hilfesystem)
> ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

Öhm, vergiß des mal lieber, habe es gerade mit einer solchen Datei in PS probiert, da haste ne eps von 1,8 Gig, *unmöglich*...

Also hoffe auf Mythos007, das er den Thread liest und Dir helfen kann, weil da muss es ne andere Möglichkeit geben.

Kenn mich mit den Dateigrößen in PS nicht so aus, weil ich dafür Freehand nehme (oben Tippfehler, meinte Freehand für die Größe bei mir)


----------



## Mythos007 (3. September 2002)

Soo - da bin ich  - also bei mir hat eine Datei
mit den Maßen 2 Meter Breite und 1 Meter Höhe mit
ein bischen Text und kleineren Vectorspielereien
so um die 230 MB [bei einer Auflösung von 150dpi]

hört sich zwar extrem an - ist aber auch ein extremes
Maß und mit einem ordentlichen PC oder noch besser
einem Mac ist das nicht wirklich ein Problem -
darfst dann natürlich nicht den "Verzerrungsfilter"
oder das "Verflüssigen" anwenden  ...

Hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben ... Mythos

N.S.: Schrift zentriert man in dem Du auf die
Text ebene wechselst - "v" drückst, danach
"strg + a", und danach auf die "Zentrierenfelder"
oben in der PS Menüleiste ... [Photoshop 6.0]

N.S.II: Achso und für den Druck solltest Du es
unkompremiert speichern also als .tif oder .eps


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

> so um die 230 MB - hört sich zwar extrem an - ist
> aber auch eine extreme größe



das ja nicht gegen meine 1,6 GigaByte, die die EPS bei einer Auflösung von 300 dpi erreichte...


hehe, das mit dem ausrichten war ja schon klar...


und es gibt keine bessere Lösung? Dachte schon ich lag total verkehrt, aber dann gehts ja...


Naja aber ich tippe: 72 dpi oder?


----------



## Sliver (3. September 2002)

Kurz zum Druck:

In Druckereien wird Photoshop benutzt und die kommen da mit unglaublich super klar (da hab ich gestaunt °_~). Also einfach die .psd-file abgeben. Und keine sorge alles wird urheberrechtlich behandelt und nicht für eigene Zwecke verwendet oder der gleichen. Bei kleineren Sachen wie wo der Druck so ziehmlich sicher nur einmal durchläuft werden die Dateien meistens auch gelöscht.


mfg
Sliver


ps.: Also Endformat würde ich Papier empfehlen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

soory, stimmt nicht ganz, es gibt Druckereien die wissen nicht mal was ne PSD ist, geschweige den wie sie die aufkriegen sollen.

Gerade erst für eine Anzeige in einen örtlichen Faltplan gehabt.


----------



## Sliver (3. September 2002)

Oh echt? Sorry bei uns war das schon Standard.


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

naja.. mein prob ist im mom ich hab schon ein logo *g* nur das ist klein und nicht vektor sondern pixel. wenn ich das  RIESIG ziehen will verpixelt es natürlich.. ich hab 0 lust es nachzubauen .. und nu?


----------



## Mythos007 (3. September 2002)

Da wird kein Weg dran vorbeiführen...

Versuch es mit Flash, Freehand oder Illustrator,
wenn Du eines dieser programme besitzen solltest.

Die haben eine Funktion um Bitmaps nachzuzeichnen.
In den meisten Fällen sieht das jedoch recht be-
scheiden aus.


----------



## DoppelX (4. September 2002)

jep.. i know  ich wollt gestern in freehand nen logo basteln aber naja *g* irgendwie gibts da ja nichts an effekten und so.. also das suckt.


----------



## freekazoid (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DoppelX _
> *jep.. i know  ich wollt gestern in freehand nen logo basteln aber naja *g* irgendwie gibts da ja nichts an effekten und so.. also das suckt. *


häää??? wie bitte? freehand is auch nicht für das gedacht.


@ webcut:
warum lässt ps deiner meinung nach nur 150 dpi zu in diesem zusammenhang?


----------



## DoppelX (4. September 2002)

ja aber was soll ich denn machen? also ich hab nun 200Cm * 100Cm gemacht und auf 8%  damit ich ne übersicht habe. ich bau das logo nun so gross, das es bei 8% gut erkennbar ist. Ist das richtig so?


----------



## DoppelX (4. September 2002)

RIESEN PROBLEM:

"Konnte das Textwerkzeug nicht benutzen, weil die Arbeitsvolumen voll sind."

das meint Photoshop.. und nun?

ich habe: 1,2 ghz 256mb Ram

EDIT: ich kann eigentlich garnichts mehr machen. Kein ebenen effekt, kein textbearbeiten, kein text erstellen ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DoppelX _
> *jep.. i know  ich wollt gestern in freehand nen logo basteln aber naja *g* irgendwie gibts da ja nichts an effekten und so.. also das suckt. *



Tja, einige wenige Effekte gibt es , aber Freehand ist eben ein Zeichenprogramm, und nicht ein Programm zum FILTERKLATSCHEN *soory*...


----------



## Mythos007 (5. September 2002)

Hmm - meiner Meinung nach "vergewaltigen" hier manche
Leute den Begriff "Logo" - ein Logo ist für mich ein
Bild mit einer klaren Struktur, einem klaren Aufbau,
max 4 Farben und es sollte den Grundgedanken der
Firma,Büros,Unternehmen für das es steht in ihm
wiederspiegeln ...

nun zu deinem Problem ...

Überprüf mal den Speicherplatz auf Deiner Festplatte,
denn bei diesen Grafikgrößen lagert Windows ziemlich
viel aus dem Ram aus und daher kann es zu problemen
mit dem Speicherhandling kommen ...

Ich hab bei Photoshop die Erfahrung gemacht, je
mehr Arbeitsspeicher umso angenehmer ist das Ar-
beiten ...

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. September 2002)

@ freakazoid :



> @ webcut:
> warum lässt ps deiner meinung nach nur 150 dpi zu in diesem zusammenhang?



Habs übelprüft, die Dateigröße wird sonst einfach zu groß , als das PS sie verwalten könnte, zumindest unter Windoof und einer niedrigen Rechnerausstattung!

Aber es funzt ab und an, aber mal auch nicht!

Wenn es nicht funzt, warnt PS selber und trägt die nächstmögliche Dpi Zahl selber ein!!!

N.S.: Gestern hat es bei mir net gefunzt, heute komischerweise ja!

@ DoppelX :



> Außreichend Volumes
> anlegen (2-3), Arbeitsspeicher freihalten



Irgendwie berücksichtigt - vorher?


@ Mythos007



> Hmm - meiner Meinung nach "vergewaltigen" hier manche
> Leute den Begriff "Logo" - ein Logo ist für mich ein
> Bild mit einer klaren Struktur, einem klaren Aufbau,
> max 4 Farben und es sollte den Grundgedanken der
> ...


   
Achso, also nicht mindestens 25 grellen Farben, 45 Filter und so weiter ?     
   

(ich hoffe die Smilies deuten dann das es nicht ganz ernst gemeint ist die Gegenfrage!!!)


Ja, nicht jeder hat Grundlagen - schade, schade, schade...


----------



## MTK (5. September 2002)

Hi,
also erstmal denk ich dass Mythos recht hat. Ein Logo ist nur dann ein Logo wenn man es ohne größere Probleme als Vektorgrafik machen kann. 
Zu deinem Problem: Wär vieleicht net schlecht wenn du mal das "logo" posten würdest. Dann könnte man eher einsetzen ob es als Vektorgrafik machbar ist oder wie du es größer bekommst.

MTK


----------



## freekazoid (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *@ freakazoid :
> …
> Aber es funzt ab und an, aber mal auch nicht!
> ...


also bei mir funktioniert das momentan wunderbar mit 300dpi auf nem a6-flyer.
is halt schon bisschen gross, aber man lebt ja nicht hinterm mond mit der rechnerleistung


----------



## ephiance (5. September 2002)

ömm ich hatte noch nie probleme mit 600 dpi =)
das mit deinem logo da, lies dir mal den artikel über logos durch bei hellish666 oder wie die seite hieß.unten auf der fourm startseite zu finden der button glaub ich noch.und ich würds nich in 8% nachbauen sondern in 100 weils sonst sehr wahrscheinlich is dasses auf einmal doch ganz anders aussieht als geplant .ahja und du kannst dein logo wennes denn das is was man unter logo eigentlich versteht normalerweise in illustrator laden und es einfach mit dem pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen und dann beliebig vergrößern oder verkleinern.sollte kein größerer aufwand als 5min sein


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. September 2002)

> 300dpi auf nem a6-flyer.



Wieso riesengroß??? A6 Ist Postkartengröße!!!!!!!!!!!!

Naja und zu Monden und Rechnerleistung:

Nicht jeder kann sich nen High-Tech PC leisten!


----------



## freekazoid (5. September 2002)

hehe ja klar. kein problem.

eigentlich hab ich mit 'bisschen gross' die dateigrösse im vergleich zu anderen dateien gemeint die halt nur 72dpi haben.
ich weiss schon, dass a6 postkartengrösse ist. is klar ned wirklich gross.
jedoch wollt ich da deine behauptung mit den 150dpi anfechten. ;-]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. September 2002)

stimmt, , bei A6 macht PS auch keine Probleme, es hängt logioscherweise mit der Bild/Datei Größe ( Maße) zusammen


----------

